

Researchers build malicious Facebook application - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/09/05/researchers-build-malicious-facebook-application

======
gasull
In a nutshell: the Facebook app performs a DDoS attack on a victim website
using the users' bandwidth.

